
Are Boys Smarter Than Girls? - saycheese
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HKJFESU7hqE
======
mattbgates
We are still fighting over oil and dirt and for the majority of this time, men
have been in control of that, so.... if we all had listened to our mothers...
the world may have been a little different ;)

